# Is there a Wifi booster for the Samsung Galaxy S4?



## paulhewitt1h (Mar 12, 2017)

For the Samsung Galaxy S4 (S4 SGH-1337 AT&T) is there such a device as a portable Wifi booster, range extender that is safe? I’ve heard of external antenna like devices, unfortunately they are not only large and cumbersome, they can run a risk of damaging the phone. Living in California, I go from strong Wifi signals, hotspots etc. to being totally out of range. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Are you essentially wanting to get a range extender/booster for your phones hotspot internet connection?

If not, please clarify.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Here you can find more details of what you are looking for:
https://wiki.ezvid.com/best-cell-boosters-for-cars

You can buy other ones on ebay or Amazon but cannot guarantee you they may properly work in your area or cell phone provider.


----------



## VictoriaHarrison (Sep 29, 2016)

I haven't used WiFi Booster, so I am not sure how good it is. But, I do suggest you to try on of the free tech guides from https://www.geekwrapped.com/, as it are having all products that you need including this, so check it out. They have two for Wi-Fi routers and boosters.


----------

